# URGENT: comment enlever disque dur?



## milca (28 Février 2009)

bonjour,
je dois voyager et ne peux emporter avec moi en cabine mes deux ordi portable.
je vais donc mettre le powerbook en soute, mais je veux enlever le disque dur... MAIS COMMENT FAIRE? il faut deviser a l arriere? 
svp reponse urgente necessaire! merci.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2009)

www.ifixit.com

Long et chiant... Pourquoi retirer les disques ? Si tu vas aux US ou au UK, ils sont capables de demander de montrer que les ordinateurs fonctionnent.


----------



## milca (28 Février 2009)

ok j ai trouve... faut ouvrir le dos
www.ifixit.com
MAIS je n ai pas la cle pour le faire... pffff et ya pas de magasin mac a frejus... re pffff
alors pour te repondre, je veux l enlever car je ne peux pas le prendre avec moi en cabine CAR j ai trop de materiel fragile et je depasse de loin le poid max autorisé... j ai deux portables... le powerbook c est mon vieux que je n utilise plus car un des pivot pour l ecran s est sectionné... et qu'aparemment, le deuxieme suit rapidement.. ce qui veut dire PLUS D ECRAN;;; trop cher a reparer..; c est vraiment con...
bon bref... donc j ai maintenant un macbook, celui que j utilise et que je prendrai avec moi en cabine... avec les reste du matos fragile.. ;genre scan pour negatif (3,5kg)... entre autres... 

bref...


----------



## milca (28 Février 2009)

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/PowerBook-G4-Titanium-Mercury-Hard-Drive/62/1
=reponse a la question...


----------

